# Phonenix sound/aristo/revolution/batt.



## Budd1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Trying to hook up the Phonenix PB9 sound system in a Aristocraft C16, with Revolution TE in the tender and a Battery power in Trail car
After hooking every thing up the way I understand the instructions, I still get no sound . A few "Strange" things seems to happen, 1. when i start the train up the lights dims when I have the 3.6 volt battery installed on the pb9 board, take out the battery the lights get bright. 2. the pcb seems to get very hot with the battery hooked into the pb9 board. Is this normal or do I have a Problem. do I need a diode in the system


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Not sure if this is the problem, but did you connect the ground lead coming off of the Revolution receiver with the various trigger leads? This ground lead should NOT be connected to the Phoenix board. The ground is already there, and addition of this lead gives you some ground loops. You might check this to see if this could possibly be the cause of your problem.

Ed


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Have you tested the sound board by itself per the instructions. Does it work with just the speaker and a power supply hooked, nothing else. You should be able to trigger horn and bell by using paper clip for a jumper. If this works than you problem maybe the R/C TE..............Jim


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

There has been some issues with the PB9, so Phoenix is requiring the 2 diodes connected to the input pins as show on the Phoenix site.









PB9_Revolution_Battery.pdf

Call Jim at Phoenix for clarification... (800) 651-2444


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Budd1 on 09 Dec 2010 07:28 PM 
Trying to hook up the Phonenix PB9 sound system in a Aristocraft C16, with Revolution TE in the tender and a Battery power in Trail car
After hooking every thing up the way I understand the instructions, I still get no sound . A few "Strange" things seems to happen, ....SNIP....2. the pcb seems to get very hot with the battery hooked into the pb9 board. Is this normal....SNIP..... 



*Check the battery connector wires. 
A batch were made with the WRONG connection between the battery and connector. 
It caused the PB9 board to get hot....Here is the BAD config. *


----------



## Budd1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replys, all good suggestions
Talked to Jim at Phonenix sound and seems it might have been a bad pcb , I have returned it to them and now we will wait and see.

Thanks again
Bud


----------

